# Need help...after bad 1st overclocking attempt



## mabica (Oct 19, 2010)

Need help here...

Since my first (bad) experience is over, I'm into overclocking again!









can anyone guide me this time? my goal is to achieve a stable 4.0GHz, with minimal possible voltage modifications.

My system:
MOBO: Intel DH55HC
CPU: Intel Core i5 (@ stock speeds)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master V8
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 1333
GPU: nVidia GTX295
HD: Intel X-25 G2 80GB SDD
PSU: Cooler Master UCP 900W


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

You will need to state your exact Core I5 CPU ie. Model No, Speed, Current FSB, etc. I'm not sure about overclocking with the Core I5 but that would be the first question they're going to ask you. Post asap.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I haven't used any Intel Mobo's for quite some time but the older ones did not allow OC'ing. Since FoxConn is making them I would have my doubts about there stability.
Have you read linderman's OC guide: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just a heads up it will be harder to OC with 8GB of RAM rather than 4GB because you have to get higher timings with more RAM and they all have to be stable.


----------



## mabica (Oct 19, 2010)

Johnny1982 said:


> You will need to state your exact Core I5 CPU ie. Model No, Speed, Current FSB, etc. I'm not sure about overclocking with the Core I5 but that would be the first question they're going to ask you. Post asap.


Sure. 
CPU: i5 650 3.2GHz


----------

